# Forum discount code 15% off coffee



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

As a thank you to the forum that has really supported us at a time when our business has changed dramatically overnight, I have a forum specific code for 15% off coffee.

*CFUK15*

The feedback we have had has been amazing, I am enjoying roasting all the more knowing it is being prepared with such care and attention to detail by members.

We are stocking a new line of domestic machines from a well known Italian manufacturer in the not too distant future and I intend to launch with some deals just for members. We will have a choice of HX machines and a really awesome rotary pump dual boiler with some incredible technology packed in.

We have also had a little tidy up and reduction on our shipping rates to makes things more simple and better value for everyone. Our shipping is now £1.95 on all orders up to £25 and after that it is FREE. You also have the option to upgrade to 24h should you be in a rush.

Thanks again to everyone, your support means an incredible amount to a family run business.

David


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks David, indeed I've been meaning to try your wares for a while but this reminded me to pull the trigger on the Bochessi Weredi. You probably know I'm a fan of Guji naturals and this one piqued my interest. No brainer with the generous forum discount. Cheers, Paul.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks Paul.

It'll be on its way fresh off the roaster tomorrow.

David


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi

Just placed an order. Thanks for the discount. Great website.

👍🏻

Al


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

I've also been meaning to try for a while so this just gave me a push. Thanks for the code! Looking forward to trying the coffee.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks for the discount David and all the great advice you give on the forums.

I'll be looking at placing an order tomorrow to try some beans from you. What recommendations would you have for a lighter roasted boozy/funky bean ?

Cheers


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Jason11 said:


> Thanks for the discount David and all the great advice you give on the forums.
> 
> I'll be looking at placing an order tomorrow to try some beans from you. What recommendations would you have for a lighter roasted boozy/funky bean ?
> 
> Cheers


 I just cannot get enough of the Pineapple Candy at the moment. It makes awesome v60. Espresso is very bright although I know some people are loving it for that too.

The Ethiopia Guji is lovely for both espresso and filter. More fruit and a touch of floral than funk I would say but worth checking out.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Knackers. Ordered 2 days ago 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Hopefully this lasts a little while as 1.5kg arrived Friday so won't be needing any for a couple of weeks at least


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

HDAV said:


> Hopefully this lasts a little while as 1.5kg arrived Friday so won't be needing any for a couple of weeks at least


 It will be.


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Arrived next day after ordering. I wanted to let it rest a bit longer but thought the chocolate point would probably be ok so tried it this morning - exactly as described, super-rich mouthfeel and dark chocolatey taste, lovely.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi David

One of my favourite drinks is

COLOMBIA EL CARMEN (SUAREZ PROJECT) (Rave)

I make espresso than into a latte, could you possibly advise the bean you sell that might be closest please. Would like to try as your forum support had been really good 👍

Cheers

Allan


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

I'll definitely be giving you a try at some point @Black Cat Coffee

I'm sure I speak to everyone when I say it's appreciated when we have a roasters input on various threads. Rather than just being here as an advertiser, you do actually contribute in terms of support and knowledge. At the end of the day, roaster or consumer, we're all coffee lovers!

Some additional feedback, the reduced postage is really helpful and makes your mystery box (another very cool idea) completely viable. I also think the KG giveaway on faster finger first was an innovative idea too!

Keep up the good work.

Also would recommend you putting an additional post here with this on: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/78-discounts-and-offers/


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

Love the mystery box idea and accompanying image 🤣🤣 https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/the-mystery-box

(Though just an FYI - minor typo in the heading)


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

grumble said:


> Arrived next day after ordering. I wanted to let it rest a bit longer but thought the chocolate point would probably be ok so tried it this morning - exactly as described, super-rich mouthfeel and dark chocolatey taste, lovely.


 That is great to hear. Hope the others go down just as well.

Thanks


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Xabi17 said:


> Love the mystery box idea and accompanying image 🤣🤣 https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/the-mystery-box
> 
> (Though just an FYI - minor typo in the heading)


 Thanks for pointing that out! My brain sometimes goes a lot faster than my typing.....


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for your kind words @Rapid

I have posted in the discounts thread too.

David


----------



## Danz0r (May 29, 2020)

Thanks for the discounts. My next order will be with you guys.

Interested in which machines you'll be offering too, as just decided to return my Bambino Plus for something a bit more meaty.


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Border_all said:


> Hi David
> 
> One of my favourite drinks is
> 
> ...


 Did you miss this?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

grumble said:


> Did you miss this?


 I sure did! Sorry @Border_all

I can't think if I have tried this specific coffee. I have enjoyed lots of Rave coffee in the past of course.

Going on tasting notes alone I would probably suggest the Brazil Fazenda Palmital of our SO offerings currently. I suspect it might be roasted a touch lighter than the Suarez form Rave however. If you like a blend then our Signature Blend ticks most of the same boxes too. I do have some Colombia booked for the not too distant future if you are keen on them.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Danz0r said:


> Thanks for the discounts. My next order will be with you guys.
> 
> Interested in which machines you'll be offering too, as just decided to return my Bambino Plus for something a bit more meaty.


 I do not expect our machines to arrive until late July early August but if you are still looking then do by all means get in touch.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I sure did! Sorry @Border_all
> 
> I can't think if I have tried this specific coffee. I have enjoyed lots of Rave coffee in the past of course.
> 
> Going on tasting notes alone I would probably suggest the Brazil Fazenda Palmital of our SO offerings currently. I suspect it might be roasted a touch lighter than the Suarez form Rave however. If you like a blend then our Signature Blend ticks most of the same boxes too. I do have some Colombia booked for the not too distant future if you are keen on them.


 Thank you 👍. I will order some in the near future i have maybe 750g i am working through and learning the new ECM 😁


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I have a craft house 15% if you like to know


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jony said:


> I have a craft house 15% if you like to know


 BREWATHOME is still 20% mate 😉


----------



## Nicd (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for the discount! I have been meaning to get my hands on the Pineapple Candy since hearing about it on here a couple of weeks back!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Joe shorrock said:


> BREWATHOME is still 20% mate 😉


 Already done on this


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jony said:


> Already done on this
> 
> View attachment 41464


 I know mate saw that with discount on my email, thought wonder if the 20% code works still haha


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Seems a bit off promoting other roasters in this thread! 😳


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

so what


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Ooh you're so edgy 😘


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Didn't realise sorry @BlackCatCoffee


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

Nicd said:


> Thanks for the discount! I have been meaning to get my hands on the Pineapple Candy since hearing about it on here a couple of weeks back!





BlackCatCoffee said:


> I just cannot get enough of the Pineapple Candy at the moment. It makes awesome v60. Espresso is very bright although I know some people are loving it for that too.
> 
> The Ethiopia Guji is lovely for both espresso and filter. More fruit and a touch of floral than funk I would say but worth checking out.


 Dropped an order on the Pineapple Candy plus a couple of others (one decaffeinated, be interesting to see how that goes as haven't tried a decaff from a proper roaster before) - looking forward to it. Thanks for the discount!


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Ordered two bags of Black Cat today, looking forward to trying it.

@Black Cat Coffee / @BlackCatCoffee thanks for the discount code.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi @BlackCatCoffee

Spotted a problem on your check out process or at least i guess it is. I was on ordering 500g coffee plus a jug. Got too the checkout apply discount it's rejected guessing your checkout can't separate discount no discount items Will try again perhaps later 👍


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Border_all said:


> Hi @BlackCatCoffee
> 
> Spotted a problem on your check out process or at least i guess it is. I was on ordering 500g coffee plus a jug. Got too the checkout apply discount it's rejected guessing your checkout can't separate discount no discount items Will try again perhaps later 👍


 Mmm tried again without the jug now bought off Amazon but still does not work for me lol. Unless the offer was temporary in that case apologies 😁


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Border_all said:


> Mmm tried again without the jug now bought off Amazon but still does not work for me lol. Unless the offer was temporary in that case apologies 😁


 Hi sorry you are having trouble. The offer is still live and I am unable to recreate your problem on test checkouts. Perhaps there was some sort of hiccup with the web provider.

Perhaps try again if you still wish to order.

David


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Hi sorry you are having trouble. The offer is still live and I am unable to recreate your problem on test checkouts. Perhaps there was some sort of hiccup with the web provider.
> 
> Perhaps try again if you still wish to order.
> 
> David


 Just tried again copy pasted code as you can see in image will not accept 2 x 250g coffee

using ipad and safari browser you may spot my issue 😁


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Border_all said:


> Just tried again copy pasted code as you can see in image will not accept 2 x 250g coffee
> 
> using ipad and safari browser you may spot my issue 😁
> 
> View attachment 41543


 Should be fixed for sure now!


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Should be fixed for sure now!


 It is fixed 👍. As another thought for you.... lol. At payment page you can no longer pay with Apple pay though offered at the basket stage. Look forward to trying some from Brazil no desperate rush as i do have some Rave left

thank you 👍


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Border_all said:


> It is fixed 👍. As another thought for you.... lol. At payment page you can no longer pay with Apple pay though offered at the basket stage. Look forward to trying some from Brazil no desperate rush as i do have some Rave left
> 
> thank you 👍


 Got your orde thank you very muchr.

To pay with Apple pay you need to click the button on the first check out screen rather than filling in all your details


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> To pay with Apple pay you need to click the button on the first check out screen rather than filling in all your details


 Thank you do you so you can only buy one item at a time no worries 👍


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Border_all said:


> Thank you do you so you can only buy one item at a time no worries 👍


 You can buy as many items as you wish just like a normal check out. Perhaps you just scrolled past the option.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> You can buy as many items as you wish just like a normal check out. Perhaps you just scrolled past the option.


 Perhaps I'll check next time 👍


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh well it would be rude not to place an order, thanks for the discount Although wouldn't this code be available to anyone who Google's it rather than members from here ?


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Popped an order in earlier as well 😊


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

robti said:


> Oh well it would be rude not to place an order, thanks for the discount Although wouldn't this code be available to anyone who Google's it rather than members from here ?


 It will indeed. I am not entirely sure how to get around that however.


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

PMs only 🕵️‍♂️


----------



## CLE (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks for the code


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Order placed, thanks for this

Sitio Baixadao Acaia on the way

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the code, got my first three bags today. I've tried the Rwanda and it's great in a Kalita Wave!


----------



## CantChipForCoffee (Apr 16, 2020)

Ordered a bag, and a fancy leveling tool (no discount on that? Shocking ).

*Watches delivery process with interest to see if a good place to order grinder...*


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Imagine having 24 posts and getting a reasonable discount from a decent family run roaster during one of the worst financial crashes in the past decade, and still complaining you didn't get the discount on an item that the seller probably doesn't profit much on anyway.

Imagine...


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Cooffe said:


> Imagine having 24 posts and getting a reasonable discount from a decent family run roaster during one of the worst financial crashes in the past decade, and still complaining you didn't get the discount on an item that the seller probably doesn't profit much on anyway.
> 
> Imagine...


 You know he was joking right? 🙂


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Glad to be a new customer, the chocolate point blend is our new regular 'comfort' bean. 2kg for not much more than 30 squid posted with code, cracking value (pun intended).

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CantChipForCoffee (Apr 16, 2020)

Rapid said:


> You know he was joking right? 🙂


 Didn't you see the "Don't feed the trolls" sign? 😁


----------



## CantChipForCoffee (Apr 16, 2020)

Coffee and tamper arrived today, thanks for sending it so quickly!


----------



## sillarsa (Jun 23, 2020)

Just made my first order from here yesterday.

Always enjoy looking forward to a new blend to sip on. Thanks for the discount.


----------



## Nicd (Jun 2, 2020)

Really looking forward to receiving my order. I console myself that each day I'm waiting for Royal Mail is just giving the coffee more time to rest!


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

I phoned to enquire about beans and taste profile. What a really nice chap Dave is. More than happy to offer advice on what could have been a single bag of coffee sale. Very pleased. Just watching for the Postie too!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

Many thanks for the discount code @Black Cat Coffee, order just put in, been meaning to try your Chocolate Point for the last month or so and I keep forgetting, so I'll look forward to that arriving sometime next week!


----------



## parpat23 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for the discount code @Black Cat Coffee, I've ordered a couple of bags. Looking forward to receiving them! btw, delivery is still shown as 2.95 on your website for Royal Mail 2nd class.


----------



## Littleern (Aug 10, 2017)

Also want to say thanks to @Black Cat Coffee for the discount code. Just ordered a kilo of the Pineapple Candy and based on reviews, will be going back for more I hope!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Littleern said:


> Also want to say thanks to @Black Cat Coffee for the discount code. Just ordered a kilo of the Pineapple Candy and based on reviews, will be going back for more I hope!


 Thanks. You've scored one of the last few bags I think.

Gutted to see the end of this one. I will be listing some new coffee on Monday. One in particular is an absolute banger.


----------



## Littleern (Aug 10, 2017)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Thanks. You've scored one of the last few bags I think.
> 
> Gutted to see the end of this one. I will be listing some new coffee on Monday. One in particular is an absolute banger.


 Crap, should have maybe ordered 2kg then! Looking forward to what's coming next on Monday.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Thanks. You've scored one of the last few bags I think.
> Gutted to see the end of this one. I will be listing some new coffee on Monday. One in particular is an absolute banger.


Glad I got a kilo delivered yesterday.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

glad i got my order in last friday now


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

New coffees on the site this evening. Bit later than planned, we had to help a lot of our wholesale partners get back up and running this weekend.

I shall post some more info about them on the forum tomorrow if I get chance.


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> New coffees on the site this evening. Bit later than planned, we had to help a lot of our wholesale partners get back up and running this weekend.
> 
> I shall post some more info about them on the forum tomorrow if I get chance.


 Happy days, ive just openned my last 250g bag


----------



## Nicd (Jun 2, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> New coffees on the site this evening. Bit later than planned, we had to help a lot of our wholesale partners get back up and running this weekend.
> 
> I shall post some more info about them on the forum tomorrow if I get chance.


 These look great. And great to see you're so good at creating a sense of occasion when they are released!

Going to miss the Pineapple candy but the Honduran Black Honey looks very interesting.


----------



## jjstorgaard (Jan 19, 2019)

Just ordered 1kg of the Kinini Peaberry, very excited! What's the best way to preserve it, since I only use about 250g in a week? Should I freeze it in batches of 250g and take them out one at a time?

JJ


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Grabbed some Pineapple Candy with my latest order. Thanks @BlackCatCoffee for sorting!


----------



## Rozzer (Jun 7, 2019)

Just placed an order for your house blends and also some mystery origin. Happy to support a forum sponsor with everything going on at the minute. From what others have posted it sounds like I won't be disappointed.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Rozzer said:


> Just placed an order for your house blends and also some mystery origin. Happy to support a forum sponsor with everything going on at the minute. From what others have posted it sounds like I won't be disappointed.


 Thanks, most appreciated I assure you.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

jjstorgaard said:


> Just ordered 1kg of the Kinini Peaberry, very excited! What's the best way to preserve it, since I only use about 250g in a week? Should I freeze it in batches of 250g and take them out one at a time?
> 
> JJ


 Freezing is contentious on here. From my own observations if done correctly it is no problem. Freeze in air tight containers, with as little room/air in them as possible and allow them to defrost *unopened* and I do not think it adversely affects the coffee at all. Better that than letting them sit and pass their peak in a cupboard somewhere imo.


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

On this at the moment, it's really nice - especially enjoying it as a v60 brew. https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin/products/copy-of-brazil-fazenda-palmital


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend (Apr 15, 2020)

Just placed an order for the Black Honey Honduras, this will be one of the first times I've tried to brew some fresh pour over so wish me look. Well cheating as I have a Melitta 102 as I don't want to butcher the V60.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Chocolate point blend ordered

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjstorgaard (Jan 19, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Freezing is contentious on here. From my own observations if done correctly it is no problem. Freeze in air tight containers, with as little room/air in them as possible and allow them to defrost *unopened* and I do not think it adversely affects the coffee at all. Better that than letting them sit and pass their peak in a cupboard somewhere imo.


 @BlackCatCoffee Thanks for the advice. Do you reckon resealable plastic bags would be alright, or would jars be better?

JJ


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi @BlackCatCoffee

Opened my Brazil - Fazenda Palmital - Pulped Natural beens lovely . Guessing you won't be restocking for a while

Any of your new beans that are very similar 👍


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Freezing is better than throwing beans away

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

@MediumRoastSteam

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zidane72003 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi there @BlackCatCoffee.

New to the forum(new registered...quite old as a guest who just reading /also as not native writer-speaker i got some problems understanding some times British jokes/terminology😁). Just a q for the future: i am interested to buy a ODE fellow grinder. Is there any chance you stock this up? i'm preferring to buy from someone from this forum than just pick it from a random seller. Sorry for the 'offtopic'.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Late to the party but must say pineapple candy is my go to at the moment.

Great tasty coffee and great price!

Thanks


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Well placed my orders for yellow bourbon and peaberry. As excited as you can be. Looking forward to these.

Thankyou for the discount.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Me to, yellow Bourbon on the way

Living the chocolate bag today, lovely coffee

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Absolutely loving the Cafe Granja Yellow Bourbon, it's so, so good. Tasting notes are bang on the money - it's like a tropical fruit flambé 🍍🔥 Works great over ice on a sunny day.

Received the Rancho Grande as mystery box, also a very nice cup that is great value for money. Straight up praline vibes, smooth and very moreish. I'm generally drawn to the fruity/funky profiles but these beans are a good reminder to appreciate quintessential Brazilian flavours for sure.

Still have the Honduran honey beans to try too 👌

Thanks for the discount @Black Cat Coffee


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Thanks. You've scored one of the last few bags I think.
> 
> Gutted to see the end of this one. I will be listing some new coffee on Monday. One in particular is an absolute banger.


 Which one is the banger?  I've loved the Rwandan and now loving the Colombian. This in V60.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

So far the Rwandan blueberry coffee has been my favourite ever, same with my wife. She doesn't think she can go back to my roasts now!


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yellow Bourbon so nice just ordered another 1/2 kilo

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

@Black Cat Coffee I think you have given me my first coffee nirvana experience. The Rwandan kinini is a banger. In truth it is only my second shot but the mouthfull of flavour was just lovely. Just opened the bag this morning 8 days post roast, first shot poured in 19 seconds and that had potential. Ground a few notches finer and poured in 23 seconds. Wow. Will try one notch finer again tomorrow all at 95degrees. By far the best I have ever had. Coffee with layers for me. Great job


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Bagpu55 said:


> @Black Cat Coffee I think you have given me my first coffee nirvana experience. The Rwandan kinini is a banger. In truth it is only my second shot but the mouthfull of flavour was just lovely. Just opened the bag this morning 8 days post roast, first shot poured in 19 seconds and that had potential. Ground a few notches finer and poured in 23 seconds. Wow. Will try one notch finer again tomorrow all at 95degrees. By far the best I have ever had. Coffee with layers for me. Great job


 Glad to be of service, thank you for the lovely comments.

It has been one of my favourite coffees of the year for sure, I will be sad when it comes to an end which wont be long unfortunately.

David


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

TomHughes said:


> So far the Rwandan blueberry coffee has been my favourite ever, same with my wife. She doesn't think she can go back to my roasts now!


 Thanks for the kind words. I have some green left, you could always give it a go roasting it yourself.


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi, are you still doing local delivery (saw it on your facebook page but not on the website) - i'm just down the road from you in Elsing - happy to collect otherwise


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

siliconslave said:


> Hi, are you still doing local delivery (saw it on your facebook page but not on the website) - i'm just down the road from you in Elsing - happy to collect otherwise


 We are indeed. Just check out like normal and your postage will be refunded.

David


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I have some green left, you could always give it a go roasting it yourself.


 Ace, I might try that, although probably butcher it!

Is this one in your espresso v1?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Just a heads up this will be finishing at the end of this month (this Friday).

We will put a permanent offer in place but I am yet to work out exactly what that'll be. Possibly a multi buy offer or it could be just another straight discount code. If people have any thoughts as to what they would find most useful please do post and let me know.

Thanks to everyone that has used it.

David


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up, I'm just about to buy not that I'm qualified yet. My machine hasn't arrived nor has my coffee making skills (dolce gusto aside ) and my tasting palate wouldn't know the difference between a Cadbury or Galaxy.

I've gone for the yellow bourbon and wanted to add the mystery box too. Here's my inexperience showing now as I couldn't tell from the product description.

Will the mystery also arrive as beans?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

darsuke said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I'm just about to buy not that I'm qualified yet. My machine hasn't arrived nor has my coffee making skills (dolce gusto aside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes they will be whole beans too. Great choice on the Yellow Bourbon!


----------



## cwisgween (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the discount @blackcatcoffee

going to place an order for chocolate point and signature blend. In addition Is there any of your so that you can recommend being particularly good in a flat white/cappa.

ta!


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> We are indeed. Just check out like normal and your postage will be refunded.
> 
> David


 Thanks David - put an order in Sunday, don't worry about the refund though as the 15% discount more than covers it & it'll go towards your milage although i am tempted to add some yellow bourbon to the order...


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

another order placed! thanks!!!


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Just a heads up this will be finishing at the end of this month (this Friday).
> 
> We will put a permanent offer in place but I am yet to work out exactly what that'll be. Possibly a multi buy offer or it could be just another straight discount code. If people have any thoughts as to what they would find most useful please do post and let me know.
> 
> ...


 My 2p - and what has kept me ordering from one roaster for a long time - is that a straight discount code just gives me the feeling that I'm saving a little bit each time I order, versus going to another roaster. That said, I rarely order less than a kilo at a time, so multi-buys would also be an option I'd welcome.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Kenyan aa and light roast Brazil arrived today - looking to rest them for a few days, then see how they are in cafetiere and pourover. High hopes for both, the Brazil sounds delish - so I went mad and went for a kg of it!


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

My thoughts on the keyan aa blue Mountain blend, roasted 3rd August and drunk today!

I brewed V60, 15g in, 250g water. 25g bloom with stir to 30s, 75g poured to 60 seconds, then 50g every 30 seconds. Each 50g took approximately 25 seconds to pour, bar the last one which was added in 20 seconds.

Final draw down time was 3 minutes 45 seconds, including the 30 second bloom, but I left the brewer on for a further minute to drip. Note that my grinder is damaged so grind distribution is less consistent than usual - lots of fines, lots of boulders - I have adjusted my technique to accompany this somewhat ( @MJBH has been a constant source of knowledge from the search function for me, and led me from a pulsed pour to a simpler pour and right back to pulsed again!). I may tighten the grind up to see how that affects the outcome, or pulse smaller amounts more frequently - though it is almost one continuous pour as it is. For those who like to see the bed...









So, first thoughts. Described as a medium roast, it certainly seems that way, easy to grind. Aroma after brewing and stirring is roasty but with black fruits behind. Nothing too surprising, but pleased nonetheless.

After cooling, I'm met with a cup that's more balanced than the description would have you believe - there are citrus back notes, but it's mostly a blackcurrant-ish with a smooth, almost milky flavour - still a *bit* of a roasty flavour in the aftertaste, which is down to my extraction work I believe, but a really tasty coffee. I'll definitely be ordering more, although I may try that costa rica first...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

have finished my bag of the workshop espresso, as always rested 2 weeks got better at 3 past roast .

tasty stuff , for enough citrus in there to keep it interesting , in milk plenty of chocolate notes and hints of fruit .


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Think I might cancel my sub and go with black cat for a bit. Fancy a change, and my first impressions are very positive  the natural process Brazil is a wonderful daily coffee. Great with milk too, if you like a splash in your cafetiere.


----------



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

Placed an order for 3 bags, looking forward to getting stuck in. the 15% off discount code wouldn't work though, don't know if its a glitch?

Cheers,

James


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

JamesMac said:


> Placed an order for 3 bags, looking forward to getting stuck in. the 15% off discount code wouldn't work though, don't know if its a glitch?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> James


 think its finished last month, sorry don't know how to paste his post but i copied it

Posted July 25

Just a heads up this will be finishing at the end of this month (this Friday).

We will put a permanent offer in place but I am yet to work out exactly what that'll be. Possibly a multi buy offer or it could be just another straight discount code. If people have any thoughts as to what they would find most useful please do post and let me know.

Thanks to everyone that has used it.

David


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

New code is in this thread:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53744-new-beans-new-bags-newish-discount-code/?do=embed

FORUM15


----------

